# campsites in shropshire?



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Me & the mrs & dawg are off for a short getaway in Shropshire in june. Any pointers for sites to stay at?. Looking for somewhere quiet-ish, see some tourist stuff, walk me dawg,& chill out with a beer, & cool scenery. 
Any advice on routes etc, going from Canbs area?. Ta all. Creaky.[/url]


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have you looked on our campsite database.?

I would really recommend Hurst Mill Farm in Clun, very quiet, stream through site, has some facilitys if you want them, but is a quiet CL, but I dont think the owner is very fussy as to caravan club members only as there were some tenters when I was there. Is in a lovelly area and loads of good walks from the site or within a short drive. Clun is very attractive with some good eating places dotted around. 

Or there are numerous sites in the Church Stretton area also a commercial site in Ironbridge, if you want any more details let me know :wink:


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Three good sites around Churchstoke on the Shropshire/Powys border, Mellington Hall, Bacheldre Mill and Daisy Bank. CC site at Bridgnorth, but if it's scenery you want you can't really go wrong anywhere in south or west Shropshire.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

A pleasant CL in Newport (Chetwynd End) 5 minutes walk into the town. Handy site for the Newport agricultural show. Details on page 393 of CC Sites Directory


----------



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Creaky,
We had a good stay on a farm site in Wentnor. This is near church stretton, you can walk on the mynd or just sit on the site and watch the gliding club do it's stuff. If you are on the right day there are hang gliders etc also. 
The pub at Wentnor has good food and is setup for us visiters, and Church Stretton is completely "chav" free.
The dog will love the walks in the Canbrien Mountains. 
Regards Phil


----------



## 89167 (May 15, 2005)

Bush Farm, Clunton. Excellent walks, excellent pub. Small site by the river. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

A14 M6 M54 A5

Lots of nice places in North Shropshire as well.

How about Ellesmere - Shropshire's own Lake District.

Fernwood Caravan Park, Lyneal, SY12 0QF 01948 710221
e-mail: [email protected] www.ranch.co.uk

Or there's a CC CL at the Sun Inn at Welshampton. or an adults only just outside Welshamton.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Caz said:


> Lots of nice places in North Shropshire as well.
> 
> How about Ellesmere - Shropshire's own Lake District.
> 
> ...


Hi Creaky

agree with Caz about Fernwood, and if you email your postal address to The Ranch ( sister site) at
[email protected]
a very nice lady will send you a brochure.

Mike

P.S. the nice lady is my wife....had to say that she is stood behind me :lol:


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*campsites in shropshire*

Stanmore hall in Bridgenorth is a beautyful site been there dunn that
aido....


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

At Montford Bridge just off the A5 there is a site for one of the big clubs. Just down t he road the local pub also has a site with hook ups loos etc. and a very good restaurant. Also the local bus to Shrewsbury stops almost outside.


----------

